# Got my thread locked



## BraxLimbo (Dec 14, 2015)

So first of all, sorry if my question ignited talks about guns and harassment and such. Only really wanted opinions for good self defense for women.
Second, thanks for the advice and tips. My daughter is considering a few options she's interested in.


----------



## Jenna (Dec 14, 2015)

Do not be sorry..is good your questions sparked healthy debate no? as you can see there are as many opinions on what constitutes good SD as there are people to offer those opinions. Which options is your daughter considering to do? x


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 14, 2015)

BraxLimbo said:


> So first of all, sorry if my question ignited talks about guns and harassment and such. Only really wanted opinions for good self defense for women.
> Second, thanks for the advice and tips. My daughter is considering a few options she's interested in.


The best answer in my opinion is to look at your area see what's available, whats affordable, and fits your lifestyle then go try them and see what you like. We can tell you the best self-defense classes are XYZ but if the closest place for XYZ is 200 miles away well thats prob not the best choice for you.  Or XYZ might be right down the street but the teacher at the XYZ school might not fit your personality.


----------



## Paul_D (Dec 14, 2015)

BraxLimbo said:


> wanted opinions for good self defense for women..


Perhaps you will find this of use:-

Free Personal Safety Tips | Suzy Lamplugh Trust


----------



## BraxLimbo (Dec 20, 2015)

Jenna said:


> Which options is your daughter considering to do? x



She wants to try out Brazilian Jiu Jitsu or Kickboxing.



ballen0351 said:


> The best answer in my opinion is to look at your area see what's available, whats affordable, and fits your lifestyle then go try them and see what you like. We can tell you the best self-defense classes are XYZ but if the closest place for XYZ is 200 miles away well thats prob not the best choice for you.  Or XYZ might be right down the street but the teacher at the XYZ school might not fit your personality.



We actually got a place near us. K2 Martial Arts. Have you heard about them? Would actually need opinion. 
Martial Arts Ottawa their site I guess.


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 21, 2015)

BraxLimbo said:


> We actually got a place near us. K2 Martial Arts. Have you heard about them? Would actually need opinion.
> Martial Arts Ottawa their site I guess.


I know nothing of them  The closest Ive been in Ottawa is training in Burlington which looks to be 4 hours away from you so Im no help.  Website looks like any other Bjj/MMA/Kickboxing/cardio/yoga/whatever else we can add to make $ school.  Best bet is go try it out see of it "fits"


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Dec 21, 2015)

BraxLimbo said:


> She wants to try out Brazilian Jiu Jitsu or Kickboxing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know anything about them personally, but the instructors seem to be legit.

Good news - they offer a free 30-day trial so you can check them out. Possible bad news - based on some clues from the website I have a strong suspicion that they have expensive rates and will attempt high-pressure sales tactics to get you to sign up your kid. I would recommend that before you take your daughter to any of the free classes you talk to them and verify exactly how much (including any fees which are separate from the regular monthly tuition) it would cost to attend if you decide to sign up for ongoing classes.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Dec 21, 2015)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I don't know anything about them personally, but the instructors seem to be legit.
> 
> Good news - they offer a free 30-day trial so you can check them out. Possible bad news - based on some clues from the website I have a strong suspicion that they have expensive rates and will attempt high-pressure sales tactics to get you to sign up your kid. I would recommend that before you take your daughter to any of the free classes you talk to them and verify exactly how much (including any fees which are separate from the regular monthly tuition) it would cost to attend if you decide to sign up for ongoing classes.


One weird thing I just noticed from the website is that the instructors are occasionally referred to with the title "Renshi." This is not terminology from BJJ. "Renshi" is a title awarded to senior instructors in certain Japanese systems. I see nothing indicating that any of the instructors practice or teach any Japanese system that uses this rank. They seem to be legitimately qualified in BJJ, so I have no idea why they would feel the need to (mis)use a Japanese title.

I won't say that it's a major red flag, but it might motivate me to pay extra attention when evaluating the instructors.


----------



## Hanzou (Dec 22, 2015)

School looks pretty legit Bjj-wise. Machado Bjj is some of the best around, and Rigan is swinging by that place for a seminar, so that shows that the instructors are certified black belts under the Machados.

They're also offering free uniforms, and 30 days free instruction with no strings? That's pretty impressive. The biggest hole you fall in when it comes to MA for kids is paying for a uniform, and the kid quickly losing interest, and your stuck with $100 pajamas. That cost being removed is pretty huge in your situation.

All in all, looks like a pretty solid school. I'd check it out and see if its a good fit for you and your daughter.


----------

